# Garlic Potatos.. with a twist....



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 17, 2004)

My friend had garlic potatos in New Orleans and he said it was the best thing he ever ate!    But he said that there was something else in it that he could not recognize... can anyone help out? Any variations on garlic smashed potatos????  8)


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 17, 2004)

MMmmmmm - it could be ricotta, or parmesan, or roasted garlic, or mayo, or sour cream, goat cheese, cream cheese, or it could have been a little truffle oil - that's a tough one unless he can describe the taste i.e., creamy, earthy, etc.


----------

